
Things Every Hacker Once Knew - wolfgke
http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/things-every-hacker-once-knew/
======
greenyoda
The original post from 2017 has lots of interesting discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13498365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13498365)

